# Preamplificador micrófono con jfets



## AMiranda (Oct 22, 2010)

Hola a todos,

   Adjunto un esquema idea de un preamplificador de micrófono, la idea es: 


-Diseño discreto. JFETS, no usar operacionales.
-Alta ganancia, unos 60 dB sin que distorsione, por ello no me importaría usar varias escalas de transistores.
-Usar el mínimo de condensadores. 
-Alimentarlo con un buen voltaje para conseguir un buen rango dinámico. A ser posible la idea es que tenga bajo consumo y pueda ser alimentado directamente desde por ejemplo una alimentación phantom de 48v.
-Transformador de entrada para adaptar la impedancia. Quiero balancear por trafo ¿necesitaría el condensador de acople en la entrada igualmente?
-Control de ganancia.
-Salida no balanceada. (posibilidad de incluir trafo de salida)

    Mi idea es experimentar y aprender, no quiero coger un esquema ya hecho.

    Me gustaría una vez tener el diseño ok, montarlo y probar el resultado.

    Seguramente sea un disparate el esquema que adjunto, no hagáis caso a los valores de los componentes....¿me podéis hechar una mano?

Gracias por adelantado!


----------



## Electronec (Oct 22, 2010)

¿Para qué 4 JFETS si solo estas sacando la señal del nº 4?



> ......no hagáis caso a los valores de los componentes...



Sin comentarios.

Saludos.


----------



## AMiranda (Oct 22, 2010)

pues sí, tienes razón, hay un error garrafal en el diseño.

La idea sería sacar la señal de cada uno al gate del siguiente.

No he calculado los valores de los componentes.

Sólo es un esbozo muy básico, como mis conocimientos de electrónica analógica.

subiré el circuito corregido y menos disparatado, ok?

supongo que este foro también se puede venir a aprender no? y tener consejos.

Gracias por lo del 4 fet, gran cagada, pero lo de sin comentarios, te lo puedes ahorrar, directamente no opines, sienta mejor.


----------



## Dano (Oct 22, 2010)

Hay dos cosas que no entiendo, porqué la prohibición de condensadores y de operacionales?

Te recomiendo para empezar tomar un esquema hecho (para empezar mas fácil con BJT), entender como funciona, recalcular partes del mismo y comprobar con el esquema si son correctos los resultados.

Diseñar varias etapas de un pre todo junto no es facil.


----------



## AMiranda (Oct 22, 2010)

se trata de experimentar..o acaso está prohibido?

el hecho de no usar operacionales es porque ya he montado un previo usando un operacional, ne5534.

Ahora quiero investigar sobre los principios de la amplificación, y lo más sencillo es partir de los componentes primarios pasivos.

Sé que es difícil por eso pido consejo.

Un saludo


----------



## Mandrake (Oct 22, 2010)

AlbertoMiranda dijo:


> se trata de experimentar..o acaso está prohibido? . . .



Puedes experimentar, no existe esa prohibicion.



AlbertoMiranda dijo:


> . . . ya he montado un previo usando un operacional, ne5534 . . .



Felicitaciones porque construyo un pre con operacional.



AlbertoMiranda dijo:


> . . . Ahora quiero investigar sobre los principios de la amplificación . . .



 Primer error: parece que no aprendio algo basico de el circuito citado anteriormente: la ganancia de voltaje.



AlbertoMiranda dijo:


> . . . y lo  más sencillo es partir de los componentes primarios pasivos . . .



Segundo error: *Cualquier transistor es un elemento activo*, los pasivos no amplifican. 

 Consejo: Para amplificar una señal es necesario conocer cuanto se va aumentar esa señal, para luego decidir si lo aplica con cuatro etapas o si seria mejor con una o dos.


----------



## AMiranda (Oct 23, 2010)

Jej cuando dije pasivo queria decir discreto.

He montado ya un previo en prototipo con un solo fet 2sk170, alimentando el circuito a 25v. Con trafo de entrada, consigo una buena ganancia, pero distorsiona, no tiene mucho headroom. Quiza alimentandolo con 40v la cosa mejoraria. El resultado a poca ganancia es muy limpio y 0 ruidos.

Un saludo


----------



## Electronec (Oct 23, 2010)

AlbertoMiranda dijo:
			
		

> pero lo de *sin comentarios*, te lo puedes ahorrar,.....



Perdón si te ofendí.
Fue una forma *pasiva* y sutil de calificar tu esquema. 



			
				AlbertoMiranda dijo:
			
		

> ........directamente no opines, sienta mejor.



Opino, porque has pedido opinón y porque esto es un Foro. Vuelvo y repito que no hera mi intención ofenderte.

Saludos.


----------



## Mandrake (Oct 23, 2010)

AlbertoMiranda dijo:


> . . . prototipo con un solo fet 2sk170 . . . consigo una buena ganancia, pero distorsiona . . . El resultado a poca ganancia es muy limpio y 0 ruidos . . .



En ese caso: utilice varias etapas de baja ganancia e iguales, para amplificar la señal.

Otro punto importante, el preamplificador aumenta la señal hasta VO=1VRMS para entregar al amplificador; entonces no es necesario utilizar fuentes elevadas de voltaje, con una fuente de 6V es suficiente. 



Electronec dijo:


> . . . Opino, porque has pedido opinón . . . no hera mi intención ofenderte . . .



Electronec, a mi tambien me dio coraje la pregunta y ver el esquema.
Entonces lo que hice fue dirigirme a la tienda y tomarme una cerveza muy fria, mientras se me pasa ese sentimiento, ya casi completo la canasta


----------



## AMiranda (Oct 24, 2010)

he subido el voltaje a 40v y ahora distorsiona menos...tenía entendido que el voltaje afecta también al headroom, rango dinámico y no sólo al nivel de salida...

He realizado un test sacando la salida de mi conversor DA (RME ADI2) a la entrada del preamplificador y la salida de nuevo al conversor AD. Con un analizador de espectro, lanzando un tono a 1Khz y un barrido general no he visto que se genere ningún armónico y con white noise consigo un espectro plano, por lo que en un principio no suena mal a mis oídos y técnicamente está bastante correcto, no he medido la distorsión de fase, pero en graves seguro que tiene por el trafo, pero eso no me importa.

Probaré a poner un condensador de 10uF en paralelo con la resistencia del source del jfet, según tengo entendido que aumenta la ganancia.

Todavía no dispongo del trafo de salida, pero al tener trafos de entrada y salida, ¿podría prescindir de los condensadores de acople? Si al usar los trafos no es necesario usar condensandores por eso mismo me gustaría prescindir de ellos.



Un saludo.


----------



## AMiranda (Oct 28, 2010)

Subo un nuevo esquema, con dos etapas. La idea es aprovechar la alimentación phantom de la interface de audio ya que da una corriente estabilizada y de momento usar resistencias variables para ajustar el circuito también escuchando cómo se comporta.

Dudas:

1-¿si uso trafos necesitaría condensadores de acople? Actualmente no estoy usando en la entrada, no estoy seguro de que haya alterna.

2-¿Hay problema en enlazar las dos etapas con el potenciómetro? ¿necesitaré condensador entre las dos etapas?

3-De momento he probado el circuito con un sólo fet con un Shure 58 dinámico. Como uso trafo de entrada ¿podría usar la misma phantom que alimenta el previo para alimentar también un micrófono de condensador?

4-¿es recomendable filtrar frecuencias para el trafo de entrada?

Gracias a todos por adelantado.


----------

